# aplicacion de los registros



## juansanz (Nov 15, 2006)

Si tengo tres registros A,B,C,D de 4 bits c/u , ¿ como puedo diseñar un circuito para realizar el intercambio de datos entre pares de registro?


----------



## capitanp (Nov 15, 2006)

primero ponlo en un bus de datos asi todos los registros tendran acceso a los datos
y luegos debes decidir que registro enviara los datos y cual/es los recibira
Saludos


----------



## Apollo (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola juansanz:

A,B,C,D no son tres registros.   

Podrías poner primero unos pulsadores para ingresar el código al primer registro, y la salyda del registro controlada por FF o Buffers de 3 estados con otro pulsador, así envías los datos ingresados en el primero hacia el segundo.

Espero y te sea de utilidad la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## Mark TLLZ (May 19, 2008)

que tal!? tengo una super duda... espero que me puedan ayudar... estoy haciendo un proyecto para fin de semestre... y pues el proyecto es de sist. dig. y el problema me pide usar un registro... el maestro nos enseñara como se usa pero lo que pasa que ya casi se acabe el semestre y quiero adelantar esto porque se me hace muy laborioso y queria saber si pudieran decirme como hacer y explicar un registro para 5 bits o 4bits como se les aga mas sencillo, el codigo BCD que me da un contador que es pasado por un sumador necesito que ese resultado me quede en un reegistro, para cuando empieze de nuevo a funcionar el contador se sume con el numero de la sumatoria anterior, no se si me explico?!   

Gracias de antemano!


----------

